# Grizzly century



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

In order to train for the Death ride, I biked the road of Grizzly century. The century is in October, so I was on my own, on completely empty roads and great landscapes. This is a relatively difficult century, 100 miles with 10K ft climbing, and 'Grizzly road' is seriously steep. In the afternoon, it started raining, then I reached snow above 7000ft, it was freezing and sucked a lot.

The full ride report with plenty of pictures, is at
http://pichiz.smugmug.com/gallery/8600457_mb8cY#567116851_dFSTQ

Below: snow and rain at Cold Springs summit. There was a restroom, I took plenty of toilet paper and put it in my jersey to help with insulation


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice pics! Looks like a hell of a ride.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*wow!*

Wow, that's a hard one even with support. Can't believe you tacked it solo. How did you carry enough water? Seemed to me that available water was very sparse (unless you used snow). 

You live around here (Fresno area)?


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

Fortunately the day was quite fresh, and even got seriously cold with the rain and snow. So I got away with a camelbak and two water bottles. But yes, water is scarce on the ride, it might be a good idea to carry a filter to pump water from the creeks. Even worse, there's so little traffic that it's hard to stop cars to ask for water - I've done this on occasion when I run low on water.

I drove from Mountain View, I think it took about 3:30 or 4 hours from the bay area. The support on Grizzly century is great, I'll definitely do it in October.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

The Cold Spring Summit to Bass Lake descent is one of my favorites, as is the Grizzly Century. The townfolk put on a great event, with breakfast and tri tip and chicken BBQ dinner included. Sushi rolls and baklava at the food stops, too.

Hey Doug, ever climb Beasore Rd on your fixie?


----------

